# My Lil LOft



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone fly birds DADA COUNTY MIAMI?????? Im down for a race... lol


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Pretty nice loft SIR,,,,,,Oh Thats my loft,,,,,,,,Dade County,,,,,White P. Racers


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Go to the AU web site you should be able to find a club.
Dave


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the AU website www.pigeon.org where is you trap? How do your birds get in the loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cute loft, down in Fla seems you would have more ventilation. ?


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

VENTS ON DOOR AND IN THE BACK. My trap is behind my door on the Avee.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

My other pics


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

For a starter loft and building it yourself I think you did real good--now let us know how workable it is to clean and hot and cold--pretty good---keep us posted---how many nest boxes you have or not and pigeons love baths and it helps to relax them maybe make a place for that--how many nest boxes you have--or not ??? Good Job..c.hert


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have three pairs supposely white pletinckx. I got from texas...i have 6 nest boxes 2 for each pair. cleaning is easy. I ben here in miami only 5 months. My birds are new they only ben in the loft for a week. I didnt waste any time building. I LOVE raising birds,,,,IM FROM BALTIMORE MARYLAND I WAS A TIPPLER MAN IN THE CITY OF BALTIMORE. This is my first time with homers...Im open for all info,,,,knowledge,,,advice....THANKS


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well you sure have a good attitude about it and I am sure life in general--its contagious--and I am orginally from Philly--many years ago---now I would be happy if you created some kind of a bath situations for your loved pigeons for I know they really love baths and it helps them fly better as well....Thanks..enjoyed our conversation...c.hert


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Say no more coming right up,,,,,,Imma build something for a nice bath area. For now,,,, I will put a nice pan of water in the aviary and let them do they thing...Whats to cold for a pigeon bath?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Calmcool410 You might want to figure how to do it outside maybe a hard cloth area somewhere contained leading from your loft because as you know the loft needs to stay very dry at all times unless you slightly mist it with a spray bottle to clean it sometimes but that drys immediately and I can't wait to see what or how you figure this one out...you can get those plastic sweather boxes from wal-mart not too high of sides and they like taking a bath in that--I use them --and they hold up pretty well...When I started it was a cage and a window with a screen for a pigeon and over the years I sure have learned more and now I have a loft that is 16 x 32 and very nice for my assorted pigeons..29 females and 32 males....I separate them in winter but in spring they go back together after I dip them for the coming warm months and I have vents and windows and air and heat for winter and fresh water and boxes and nests and all kinds of ammenities for them---I sing to them---I play the radio---and this summer I am going to take a trip to look for something more in the wilderness for my family and me and my birds bath area is 5x4 concrete and the males is about the same but their outside fly is probley about 8x5 for the females and on the other side it is about 8x5 too with concrete but the males I make work by flying them about a 4 foot across hallway outside in wire about 16 feet to get to the bath area where is a no roof part for pure sun and they all lounge around walruses on rocks if you know what I mean...
c.hert


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

CAN I SEE PICS please?


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I need 2x4 and some screen and i'll frame up alittle walk in aviary, cut a hole in the side for them to come out and bath and look around. Could i just leave the floor grass and have perches in the aviary?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You sure can and someday I am going to get a digital camera from my friend and take some pictures then get her friend to come and show me how to put it on my profile because I don't know very much about computers but I am learning--just did not have access to them. But if you are really interested I could send you some pictures--still prints--that I have around--somewhere--- I am very proud of my loft for a lot of work has went into it and I helped construct it by being the forewoman lol...time consuming and of course--money---little by little.....If you want some prints send me your mailing address and I will get them off to you in a week or two....c.hert


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

I took those pics with my phone(SPRINT BLACKBERRY CURVE) actually its kool. I no u will post pics oneday. What do u raise?


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

This lil phone is one little BAD,, MAM-MA JAM-MA,,,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

@ CRAZY PETE I called the numbers at the Au for clubs near me . No luck . Im 15 minutes from southbeach miami. If u hear anything FLY ME A MESSAGE.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea you need some 2.4.8 about 15 of them because you need an outside door to go into the wired area--make it 8 by 8 --the wire and u clips to hammer in---lots of work here unless you want to go cheaper and make it smaller which is fine for you only have a few birds--go figure---but figure out some shade too in the area---and I would not like grass and wire would be too hot without shade--maybe sand---with wood pieces hanging around on top or something for them to lounge on---but early morning when it is cooler for they nap in the afternoon anyway and you will have happy birds and you can sit out there with them and really enoy them taking a bath---get a comfortable lawn chair and enoy your morning drink (coke,coffee,icetea, ??) --sounds like fun -but its work.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have a cell phone and I know they are nice but I am not going to get one...c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a few rollers and some mookee's and one pedigree racer with his mate who is a feral checker--then I also have "little racer" with a big mantle (is this right) on his mouth pure white and he won a few racers for someone (pd 5 bucks for him) and then I have a little all black bird by the name of inky )can.t remember what kind of bird) and 14 wild birds that can't be released--now 15 with Rosie--also I have 1/2 white owl and 1/2 racer two of them no one wanted in their loft---very beautiful and large and assorted others that I bought for 5 dollars that I felt sorry for because of their living conditions and other reasons---I have a mixture--but I don't allow babies no more--I put fake eggs down and have not had a baby in two years this way...They all have names as you can imagine.....They love pigeon candy as well from Foys....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That Black berry does take beautiful pictures--but thats a lot of money too each month..and who knows about the brain waves and stuff--as you see I am old fashioned..c.hert


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

calmcool410 said:


> Could i just leave the floor grass and have perches in the aviary?


Sounds to me like your headed in the right direction. 

One thing you may want to think about you may want to have some kind of wire on the ground of you aivary. I use 1 inch chicken wire stapled to the base of my aivary then I cover it with 4 to 6 inches of sand. The wire will prevent any critters from digging there way into your birds and the sand helps drain the bath water. Just something to think about.

Walter


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree, being that you are in florida you could put a whole wire screened window across the whole front of your loft which would be great ventilation for your birds and add some light .. and if you plan on building an avairy that continues to the ground I would either use screening to cover the bottom or bury it at least 12 to 18 inches underground for those digging critters trying to get into your loft


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You are welcome to view my public profile and look at my album. All the lofts you see there are built by myself and the design is thru trial and error from having birds for so long. The trap should always be in the front where the birds land this will help you alot on racing day.


----------



## 0833011 (Jul 5, 2010)

I am new to this and hope I've got this right. I'm looking to buy Mookees for my Dad who bred them for years but lost all but 1 to racoons recently. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ozzi (Jun 16, 2010)

can you post more pic for the loft from inside


----------

